
Did anyone else see the startup revenue and expense chart? - iamyoohoo

======
iamyoohoo
I think there was a blog post bookmarked here a few days ago by someone that
had a chart for a startup's expense and revenue chart over a 3-4 year period
showing its ramp up in revenue and the growth of the company. Did anyone save
it? Need it urgently. Thanks

